# The giant Palouse earthworm



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Now in fresh lily scent!

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...WORM?SITE=KYWAM&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They need to hire that worm grunter guy


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Giant worm found - and disappoints everyone!

Curse you giant earthworm!

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/8...thworm-finally-appears-disappoints-everybody/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote:

"They weren’t even particularly giant, causing lead researcher Jodi Johnson-Maynard to remark: 'One of my colleagues suggested we rename it the ‘larger than average Palouse earthworm' "

This article is funny on so many levels


----------

